# Burlington Guitar Show and Swap



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*Burlington Guitar Show and Swap-- NEW LOCATION*



NEW SHOW LOCATION:

--------------------------------------------------------------
Sound Investments Presents:
2013 BURLINGTON GUITAR SHOW/SWAP/JAM
 
DATE: SUNDAY APRIL 14TH 
WHERE: BLACK BULL BRITISH PUB
ONE BLOCK NORTH OF THE QEW – WEST SIDE 
1124 GUELPH LINE, BURLINGTON, ON L7P 1A5
TIME: 11AM TO 7PM

Directions: 
Take QEW to Guelph Line Burlington
Go north to first set of lights, turn left at Petro Canada
(_Pub is beside Petro Canada on Guelph line_)
Onto Mountainside Drive, Take first left onto Industrial Road,
Entrance on left side, rear of pub.

PUBLIC ADMISSION: 
Single: $5.00 / $10.00 WITH INSTRUMENT
LIVE JAM / REFRESHMENTS & FOOD AVAILABLE IN PUB

MANY VINTAGE PARTS, GUITARS, AMPS, ACCESSORIES
Meet the builders, vendors, musicians, contacts
Sound Investments ~ 2013 Burlington Guitar Show
[email protected]

There's still a few tables left. I think there's 16 tables total.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I was going to ask how much for a table....never mind. Is James Anthony organizing this?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

He's one of them organizing it as I understand it.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll be there. Guaranteed. My old man hangs out there, lol.....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Book marked in my Outlook program.

Does anyone know the expected turnout or number of tables?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll give James a poke and see if he has more info.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Updated info.


----------



## 59jazzmaster (Jan 22, 2013)

*Burlington Guitar Show 2013*

Hi John,
if anyone needs more info, please email me at the address at bottom, we have some tables left and if anyone is interested get back to me, they are going quick.

[email protected]

I hope everyone can make it, there will be lots of quality stuff for sale, great place to meet the builders, local collectors and musicians alike.
Tim Kelly


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

59jazzmaster said:


> Hi John,
> if anyone needs more info, please email me at the address at bottom, we have some tables left and if anyone is interested get back to me, they are going quick.
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


I live 5 minutes down the road!!! Sounds like fun. Will there be any live music or anything??


----------



## 59jazzmaster (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, there will be some accoustic players on the bar side, I have just been notified of some very rare guitars coming to the show !!! one of a kind types, such as one of two in Canada, 1994 Centennial Les Pauls with diamonds and all !!! just a taste guys of what will be at the show, also an original 1962 Fender Jazz bass, the holy grail of basses with all original parts untouched and plays like butter, its a players guitar with a 64 bassman black face !!! 
hows that for some interest?
Tim


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Please note the new location!!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Let me guess: you're one of the organisers ? 
sigiifa



59jazzmaster said:


> Hi John,
> if anyone needs more info, please email me at the address at bottom, we have some tables left and if anyone is interested get back to me, they are going quick.
> 
> burlingtonguitarsho[email protected]
> ...





59jazzmaster said:


> Yes, there will be some accoustic players on the bar side, I have just been notified of some very rare guitars coming to the show !!! one of a kind types, such as one of two in Canada, 1994 Centennial Les Pauls with diamonds and all !!! just a taste guys of what will be at the show, also an original 1962 Fender Jazz bass, the holy grail of basses with all original parts untouched and plays like butter, its a players guitar with a 64 bassman black face !!!
> hows that for some interest?
> Tim


----------



## 59jazzmaster (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, due to the zoning (_typical "red tape" of the city of burlington_) we had to change the venue location to the Black Bull Pub. Actually it will be a better venue for all as we are now going to have jam sessions on the pub side. Some quite unique guitars, amps and other related equipment will be there and I know any guitar nut will just love some of the stuff at the show. We have just a few tables left and anyone interested should get in touch with me asap. I look forward to seeing all you music guys at our show, we are expecting a huge turnout. If anyone needs more info, feel free to contact me direct at: 
[email protected]



J S Moore said:


> Please note the new location!!!


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just a thought. Would it not make sense to have the Burlington and Elmira shows on different days ? That way both vendors and customers could do both. Just sayin'.....


----------



## 59jazzmaster (Jan 22, 2013)

RE: JUST A THOUGHT:
We didnt know about the show in Elmira when creating our show, and we have emailed them in Elmira to apologize to them as good faith from our side. As far as what show people want to go to, that will be up to them where they want to go !
Our show in Burlington is 11am to 7pm. Our "_private_ _vendors"_ are "local" vintage collectors and they are bringing their jems. Including some local guitar builders we know and have dealt with in the past, and other related vendors that are awesome guys.
Tables are all gone ! I hope to see you music nuts out at our show. Any other info, please get back to me.
Tim




audiorep2 said:


> Just a thought. Would it not make sense to have the Burlington and Elmira shows on different days ? That way both vendors and customers could do both. Just sayin'.....


----------



## tube noob (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to try and make it out. I have a 1x12 cab that I'm not using and maybe a guitar.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Absolutley kick ass show!  There were some great vendors there, excellent builders and Nice Rack Canada had an excellent display! Amazing attendance for the first show as well. Great day all in all.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Any pics from the show?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

There was a fair amount of video taken and I think the plan is to edit it and upload it to youtube. Don't know when though.


----------

